# The floods where I live



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Droitwich Spa, Worcestershire.
Couldn't quite beleive my eyes when I arrived back home this morning.

















Droitwich Spa is a very old town and the shops are historic buildings. The high steet was flooded to the first floor. Bridal shops, electrical shops, the pet shop all under water.

If you look down the left hand side of shops you will see a pet shop called 
"Happy Pets"

All the animals died in their cages


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OMG Lisa, that's awful 

Really feel for anyone suffering through this. 

Is your house affected at all?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Absolutely tragic... As you know I am originally from that general area (Pershore), so I have been watching the disaster unfold with added interest.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> All the animals died in their cages


 FFS - why didn't the shop owner do something, even with a rapid down pour you would have thought they would have had time to remove some of them.
Maybe the cages were screwed down, that aside you would have thought some action could have been taken.
W4nk3r5.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

We in the northest have got away lightly compered to you lot down south it must be heart breaking to see you home in such a state and I feel for any one who has had to go through


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ronin said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > All the animals died in their cages
> ...


Normally I would agree with you, but I seriously dont think anyone could have foreseen the events on Friday.

Having been brought up in that area, normally it would take hours or days for the floods to rise. On Friday they had 5 inches of rain in that area, and the water simply overwhelmed the drains, rivers etc resulting in flash flooding and this sort of tragedy.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Granted richard but I still think they could have done something even just released them in to the wild be their chances out there than dying in a cage
:evil: :evil:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, now my lunch time has been ruined, reading about those poor animals..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Poor little animals. Very sad indeed and a little troubling to hear the way they had died  .


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The fire service rescued a guinea pig who had managed to climb to a ledge to give birth. All the other animals - birds, rabbits, hamsters, mice died in their cages.

I can't understand why they weren't rescued before the water got that high.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeez, that's a sad story


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

I was up in Yorkshire last week, the forecast predicted at least 1 months rain in under a day, wasn't this warning enough?? :? 
I drove through some really nasty weather but NOTHING compared to these pics - awful.......


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> The fire service rescued a guinea pig who had managed to climb to a ledge to give birth. All the other animals - birds, rabbits, hamsters, mice died in their cages.
> 
> I can't understand why they weren't rescued before the water got that high.


Because they had people to save? Going to get flamed for this but people or pets, sad yes, but tragic? People loosing their homes, livelihoods, bet they don't give a stuff about Harry the Hamster. Is it only me?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

John C said:


> Because they had people to save? Going to get flamed for this but people or pets, sad yes, but tragic? People loosing their homes, livelihoods, bet they don't give a stuff about Harry the Hamster. Is it only me?


Nope John, not only you, people will naturally come first - having said that, most people are able to fend for themselves to a greater or lesser degree.... animals in cages are not..... (playing devis advocate here) losing something material is one thing, losing life is quite another..... :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

If you want to play devil's advocate, the animals were insured weren't they? So, no loss to the business then...

BTW, that is NOT my opinion.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I don't think anyone needed rescuing as it luckily it was only the high street affected, not a residential area. The fire service were involved in a loss limitation exercise for the businesses and to pump water out into the nearby canal.

I don't think any humans would have been at risk if either the owners of the shop or nearby gawpers had helped to move the cages before the water got higher than knee deep.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Most importantly, how were the fish?

(ducks for cover) :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> Most importantly, how were the fish?
> 
> (ducks for cover) :wink:


 :lol: :lol: Long time no see Mark and you come out with that :lol: :lol:


----------

